# All Inclusive Kid Friendly resorts?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey all!

We're looking for an inclusive resort at which to spend about 10 days. We live in in the Northern Suburbs of Athens, and don't want to travel REALLY far (ie. Crete or Thessaloniki) but are willing to travel a bit. We have a 3 year old girl and a 15 month old baby boy, so travel can be a hassle sometimes.

We've travelled a lot of the Peloponnese, and would be willing to go back there.
Also seen Santorini, Hydra, Delphi, and all the major archaeological sites (Sparta, Corinth, Olympia, etc)

We're looking for a sandy beach, and a pool at the hotel - especially one with a kid friendly splash pool. 

Apartments with a kitchen preferred to a hotel style room. Priced about 200-250 euros a night.

Anyone travel here with kids that know of a great spot for a nice 10 day vacation?
TIA!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Hey all!
> 
> We're looking for an inclusive resort at which to spend about 10 days. We live in in the Northern Suburbs of Athens, and don't want to travel REALLY far (ie. Crete or Thessaloniki) but are willing to travel a bit. We have a 3 year old girl and a 15 month old baby boy, so travel can be a hassle sometimes.
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum

I would look on line at holiday companies and see what hotels etc are available then contact the hotel direct . 

maiden


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi thanks, I've done tons of googling but so many hits come up, it's a little hard to sift through.
Just wondering if anyone has any direct experience with a particular location (not necessarily a hotel in particular if it's against forum policy) as a starting point. Some areas are a little more kid friendly than others (flat, low beaches good for kids, not rocky or dangerous, etc)


----------

